# TruVativ Rouleur vs. Team?



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

I am having difficulty locating a set of 2007 TruVativ Team Aero Dropbars; for the record, I seek a 420mm. I have found TruVativ Team Rouleur badged bars, is there any difference. On SRAM/TruVativ's website, there is no mention of Rouleur however, I am uncertain as to whether or not it is a previous season series. I would imagine, if it is simply a previous season series, that it doesn't differ much from the current Team series howeve, I would like to be certain before I purchase.


----------

